# How many 5 & 90 yr olds could you beat?



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 17, 2009)

Someone posted this on a local discussion board I am on. It's pretty funny some of the questions asked. I can beat 34 5 year olds and 42 90 year olds.
Here is the link to take the test.
http://www.howmanyfiveyearoldscouldyoutakeinafight.com/


----------



## Steve (Jul 17, 2009)

Kempojujutsu said:


> Someone posted this on a local discussion board I am on. It's pretty funny some of the questions asked. I can beat 34 5 year olds and 42 90 year olds.
> Here is the link to take the test.
> http://www.howmanyfiveyearoldscouldyoutakeinafight.com/


29 for me, but I'm confident I can take more.  I routinely help out the kids class so I can spar with the little guys.  Pads my win column. A "W" is a "W".


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jul 18, 2009)

It would really depend on the 90 year old.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 18, 2009)

*You could take on 24 five year old kids in a fight.*


*YOU COULD TAKE 35 NINETY YEAR OLDS IN A FIGHT!*
I would do better with the old people.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 18, 2009)

You could take on 33 five year old kids in a fight.


----------



## Guardian (Jul 18, 2009)

It said 30 5 year olds and 33 90 year olds LOL.

That was cute, took the Zombie test also.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 18, 2009)

You could take on 27 five year old kids in a fight

You Could Take 29 Ninety Year olds in a fight

I would have thoght I could have done better, I think I'm just too soft hearted


----------



## Big Don (Jul 18, 2009)

It says I could take 32 of each. I think it underestimates my dirty fighting.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit I could only take 20 5 year olds and 16 elderly.

On both quizzes I had to admit that I've never been in a real life fight, despite answering that I would go into survival mode and not think about the morality of it. I wonder if my virgin fight status brought my score down way low. How did you guys answer those questions?


----------



## searcher (Jul 18, 2009)

I can get 31 according to the quiz.     But if one has a blanky or some other wooby, I think I can take a few more.    I would be really hoping one of them wears glasses and I can use them to get a few others.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 19, 2009)

I can take:


> YOU COULD TAKE 40 NINETY YEAR OLDS IN A FIGHT!


 
and 





> You could take on 36 five year old kids in a fight.


 
You have to show no mercy.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Okay....




			'You could take on 33 five year old kids in a fight.'
		
Click to expand...


*


> 'YOU COULD TAKE 40 NINETY YEAR OLDS IN A FIGHT!'





> *'**You Have a 84% Chance of Survival!*
> 
> ' Zombie Survival


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 19, 2009)

29 5 year olds and 32 90 year olds. I think the 5 year old number is low, 'cos I have an excellent "Mom voice." Stops 'em in their tracks.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 19, 2009)

31 5 year olds, 34 90 year olds.


----------



## searcher (Jul 19, 2009)

90% chance of surviving a zombie attack!!

And I would taste like BBQ beef to a cannibal.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 20, 2009)

23 5 year olds and 31 90 year olds.

When I was helping my JJ sensei teach kids (6 to 9 yrs and 9 to 12 yrs), the kids had come up with a game called 'get Bruno'.The rules were simple. In the time before class, I got on the mat, and the ones finding themselves at my back would jump me. This would be the sign for the rest to swarm me. The goal of the game was to either make me tap out or immobilize me flat on the ground for 10 seconds.

Additionally, I was not allowed to hurt them (duh) and they were not allowed to kick / hit me or fight dirty (eye gouge, biting, etc...). If I remember correctly, it would take about 20 of them to pin me down eventually.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 20, 2009)

22 5-year-olds and 29 90-year-olds and I would taste like broiled beef to a cannibal, lol.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 20, 2009)

I would most likely taste like grilled chicken to a cannibal


----------



## jim777 (Jul 20, 2009)

30 kids, 35 ninety year olds for me


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting bit of social engineering. 

I suspect most folks wouldn't give out personal details like their age range, bodyweight composition, activity level, etc. to a stranger randomly calling on the phone. 

But to a stranger on the web in the guise of a contest?   Seems to get a lot of answers...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 20, 2009)

None of the questions were detailed or personal, and most of them were satirical. Unless you think that piledriving a kid was a serious question of course


----------

